# Bash Variable ausgeben lscpu | grep "CPU op-mode(s)".



## walerka (11. Januar 2021)

ich will bei ausgeben von variable,


```
OSCPU=$(lscpu | grep "CPU op-mode(s)" )
```

CPU op-mode(s):   32 bit, 64 bit

nur *32bit, 64bit* anzeigt

*ohne CPU op-mode(s):*


----------



## Andreas-B (11. Januar 2021)

Du könntest es zB in ein 
	
	
	



```
awk -F "[ ][ ]+"  '{print $2}'
```
 pipen.


----------



## walerka (11. Januar 2021)

*Vielen Dank!*
super geklappt


----------

